# 8N Will No Start No Run



## brakey (Jun 20, 2011)

Greetings
I'm new to the forum but not my 8N. It's a 1947 with a front mount distributor.
I've had it about 11 years now and mainly does mowing and grading.
A couple of weeks ago it started to get sluggish and stopped running like it was running out of gas.
Since that time I have:

Discovered that the the distributor centrifical advance self distructed. I replaced it with a new shaft and advance unit along with a pertronix electronic ignition. Still no Start

There is a spark (abit weak but there) Its been converted to 12v with an alternator.
Primary coil resistance checks out with the specs from pertronix.

Removed the carburetor (3 times) stripped it cleaned it out and checked for blockages in the nozzle and jets. The reason I went to the carburetor was because my plugs are dry. Very little if any fuel is getting up into the combustion chambers. Fuel filter is not pluged as I drained the tank from the petcock. Carb bowl is filling with fuel.

The tractor tries to start but doesn't seem to be getting enough fuel to get it going.
It almost seems like the timing may be off just slightly.

No amount of fuel squirted into the carb or starting fluid sprayed into the carb will get it going.

Compression is about 70psi after about 4-5 bumps.

Timed the distributor (moved the breaker plate) both advanced, centered and retarded NO Difference.

This thing has me baffled. lt seems as though it jumped valve time, but according to our local Ford Tractor Mechanic that's highly unlikely.

Plugs are dry, very little if any fuel is getting up to them. I pulled the carb and inserted a blow gun into the inlet and sealed it off. Fuel is drawn up into the carb.

Any positive advice or similar experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brakey. Ken in Texas or RSmith335 are going to be your best bet as our resident 8N techs!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What happens,if you squirt fuel into the carb throat? does it start,or not? do the plugs get wet?What about if you use the choke?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Forgot to ask,but are you using a new cap/rotor?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Check your firing order...1-2-4-3- CCW.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I went through the same thing after a wire broke in the dist, I rebuilt the whole ecectrical system. I knew it wasn't the spark plugs because they were only 3 months old. You guessed it bad plugs, I guess when the electrical system went down it fried the plugs. Good luck and Welcome!


----------



## brakey (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback but as an ASE Master Mechanic I checked the normal stuff. The root problem for this no start is the Cheap !#@! Chinese replacement manifolds on the market. This one is two years old and has porousity and will not draw fuel and air into the engine. The castings are pourous. You can spray the manifold with soapy water put air pressure in the manifold and watch all the bubbles form. Stay away from this JUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Have you got another manifold? how long has the new manifold been installed?


----------

